# Hello to everyone from Italy!



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the forum. I look forward to hearing from you on here!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice to meet you!!.... are you by chance an Assassin proficient in parkour?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas and welcome!


----------



## Nipo (Jun 15, 2012)

No!
Parkour is a French Specialties !



Tianimalz said:


> Nice to meet you!!.... are you by chance an Assassin proficient in parkour?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Nipo said:


> No!
> Parkour is a French Specialties !


But it's just so useful for cutting off your target; it's a pain to get to them if they reach their horse before you get em D= 
All well, it was worth a try to see if my game-crush had made it to hf. Glad to meet you anyways!! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum! 

Congrats for being a firefighter; that is a noble and tough job!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! Got to say Italy has the best food ever!


----------

